# What size is your combat grid?



## Finiron (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi guys me and my group where wondering, for the combat grid what is the average size you use?


----------



## sjmiller (Nov 24, 2008)

Finiron said:


> Hi guys me and my group where wondering, for the combat grid what is the average size you use?



When we use one it is 36" x 42".  We cover it with a specially cut piece of Plexiglas. Gosh, I miss having access to that printer.


----------



## DeusExMachina (Nov 24, 2008)

We use the Paizo Megamat which is 34 by 48 I think. The edges kind of hang over the table, so we don't use the full size of it, but it's big enough for most of our encounters. We use wet-erase markers to draw the rooms and such...


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 24, 2008)

We usually layout all 12 of the tact-tiles I own (3x4).


----------



## Lhorgrim (Nov 24, 2008)

24" X 30" Paizo Flip-Mat, but I'm looking at the Fat Dragon Company's Dragon Tiles product for some future games.

When I used Tact-Tiles, we usually used 2' X 3' layouts.


----------



## Mark Hope (Nov 24, 2008)

Four feet wide by eight feet long, plexiglass covered.  We have a custom-built gaming table, so it's pretty spacious 

When we don't play at that venue, we generally use Paizo flipmats.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Nov 24, 2008)

I build each map as needed from Dungeon Tiles.  They can range anywhere from a simple 8x10 tavern to a sprawling 50x60 dungeon complex.  I have a massive 5'x5' table for everyone to play on while my 3'x4' DM's table is separate.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2008)

Dungeon Tiles here, too. So as small or as large as necessary/practical.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Obryn (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a pretty big Chessex mat (not the mondo size, but respectable), but of late I've been pre-drawing maps on an Office Depot 1" graph flip-chart, which ends up being about exactly the right size for most maps.

-O


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 24, 2008)

I use the standard Chessex vinyl Mat.  I never had a mondo, the mega was to big for my puny table and I gave it away.


----------



## CsonTep (Nov 24, 2008)

Ususally use four Tac-tiles in a square, sometimes six.  But I have used all 12 of mine for large battles, and once borrowed all the tiles I could find (33) for a super-battle.

KDM27


----------



## Mark (Nov 24, 2008)

Chessex Megamat on the table with Paizo Flip Mats and various battlemaps used on top of that for less specific or precise areas, respectively.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Nov 24, 2008)

Had the original (Harbinger) DDM map laminated, so 22" X 34", IIRC.

One of the DMs I play with printed out a ~30" X 72" grid and covered it with a plastic (usually used to cover and protect tables in restaurants).

Another DM uses a Chessex vinyl battlemap, I think 36" X 48".

AR


----------



## Jack99 (Nov 24, 2008)

Finiron said:


> Hi guys me and my group where wondering, for the combat grid what is the average size you use?




I have got 30 or so tact-tiles, but rarely use more than 12 or 15. Iirc our default is 9.


----------



## justanobody (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.

For 4th edition we use a big graph pad or chessex Mats due to the nature of combat resolution and the D&D tiles, or DDM maps.

For other editions, we just have space on a table and set things up relative to where everyone else it and don't bother with any sort of grid. All measurements are done in our heads and by description.

"I walk within 10 feet of the orc".

We know how far we are away from everything else or ask, and only which direction things are facing and which direction things are from us matters in the older editions.

We only get tight real measurements when it comes to defelcting/reflecting objects such as a Lightning Bolt, bouncing off a wall and such.


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 24, 2008)

Obryn said:


> of late I've been pre-drawing maps on an Office Depot 1" graph flip-chart, which ends up being about exactly the right size for most maps.
> 
> -O




I do the same thing for big encounter set-pieces, time permitting.


----------



## Betote (Nov 24, 2008)

Altamont Ravenard said:


> Had the original (Harbinger) DDM map laminated, so 22" X 34", IIRC.




Same here. I would use Dungeon Tiles, but I wasted too much time looking for the specific tile I needed, so these days I just use the wilderness ones for random encounters, a couple of published DDM maps for city scenarios and things like that, and my old DDM laminated map for general dungeoncrawling/interiors.


----------



## tomlib (Nov 24, 2008)

*Tactile*

We use Tactiles also. At first we laid out a 3x4 grid as suggested above but I've been trying a new technique that seems to work pretty well.

I lay out a 3x3 (Combat) grid for individual combat and keep a single tactile (Overview) near me to draw out in very small scale the dungeon or outdoor region. I erase the combat grid after each battle but leave the Overview grid pretty much intact. If a dungeon has more than one level then I use a second Overview tactile as necessary.

I'd eventually like to bring the Overview grid into the digital age with a large monitor or small tv positioned high where everyone can see it. But, I like the Combat grid as a dynamic and physical entity easily drawn on for each battle.

Good luck with your gaming!

Tom


----------



## ejja_1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Chessex mega, and a couple of chessex standard size for when we dont need that much area.


----------



## phloog (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, that's a rather personal question!

Actually, it's not the size of your grid, it's the spacing (okay, now even I have no idea what I'm on about).

For my True20 games we usually fly without any grid, and just use our imaginations, sketching on the map (graph paper) when that doesn't work.

For D&D I have three filing cabinets full of various Dwarven Forge pieces that I use for a lot of stuff.  Sometimes doesn't work for purchased adventures, but when I make my own maps they work.  I can cover our 4x8 gaming table with pieces almost entirely.  But no grid.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 24, 2008)

The Chessex Mondomat, its like 6'X4' or something along those lines.  Its freaking massive for sure.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a 9-pack Tact-Tiles which I lay out 3 x 3 for most everything.


----------



## Hussar (Nov 24, 2008)

Online play with OpenRPG or Maptools = infinite battle map.

All it costs you is one monitor.


----------



## Jade77 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello all new to the forums :O

I built this table for my group in my basement, the table is 7x4 feet, enough room for 11 players and 1 DM comfortably.
Just waiting to put a few more bits in there, like the essentials of a fridge , kettle and cups for tea  beers etc can go in the fridge lol

Heres a few pics.







Okay on here we have:
Table with 1" grid
6 comfy player chairs
1 extra comfy DM chair
DM's whiteboard
Pen pot next to it
power & surround sound next to DM
Paper Shreader lol
Mini's on shelf
Dice bag with hook on opposite end




Picture of my old character Kade Dar'ken




A character called Arkandor




Ronan, Sannis and Luaxhall fighting a nasty orge type thingie. Luaxhall dies 




Mini's shelf and D&D books




Random




DM's desk




Red dragon




My desk




JohnnyG desk




Random of grid set up
Lauxhall dies again




Random of room




other end




Wests character Mirralli




Blue dragon

Perspex glass on everything for easy wipe.

The art is better in the flesh, well i think so as i did them lol
Also since these pictures a nice big light has been put up above the table, a more comfy chair for myself  Dice bag hooks on all player positions, lots more mini's and lots more books.

Hope you like it



This is the table and gaming room mark Hope was talking about


----------



## Rokes (Nov 25, 2008)

Jack99 said:


> I have got 30 or so tact-tiles, but rarely use more than 12 or 15. Iirc our default is 9.




My hatred for your quantity of Tact-tiles burns with the intensity of a 1000 suns!


----------



## Lhorgrim (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, thats a nice set-up Jade!

Welcome to the forums.

If you don't mind sharing, how much did it cost to construct your table; and how long did it take you to complete?


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 25, 2008)

My table must be 4 feet wide or so. I try to make pieces that leave 6+ inches minimum on each side of the table so players have "some" room for their stuff on the table. I use the DDM maps a lot, but have taken to making my own 3D terrain. I try to make it 32 inches wide, but it can be longer than that. I also use D&D tiles, and self made 3D "tiles". It is really quite easy and inexpensive to make your own 3D tiles and terrain.

I'd say figure out your table size first, then how much room you want for your players' stuff, then figure out the size you can use.

Also, I rarely worry about the size of my tiles/terrain matching perfectly with my concepts or pre-made dungeons. I wing it mostly.


----------



## Mark (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome to the boards, Jade! 


Nice set up.


----------



## Festivus (Nov 25, 2008)

At the moment I am using my Flip-Mat, which I cannot overstate how wonderful this product is if you are DMing on the road. Folds flat (no big rolled up tube), you can write on it with dry, wet or permanent markers and it all comes clean, and it's very durable. The older mats have hex on one side, grid on the other but the new ones are grid on both sides I think, one grey, one beige. The new ones grid extends all the way to the edge also. I am thinking of buying another mat because this one after three years of use is starting to fray a little bit, but at the price point I totally feel I got my money's worth.

They also make special ones for forest, ocean and I think a village one. Head to Paizo or your FLGS to get one.

Edit: Ahh, here http://paizo.com/store/gameAids/gamingMats/steelSqwire

Once we get a bigger house with a game room I will set my 8'x4' table back up, which I painted white and put down a grid upon and covered with plexiglass. That is my normal game table at home. A bit of overkill I think.


----------



## Jade77 (Nov 25, 2008)

The costs, hmm well i'll put it in a list and hopefully i'll remember it all lol

wood: £90 ish
Paint: £25 ish
Perspex: £60 for table sheet only, the draws i got for free off a friend
chairs: £70
Shelves: £20
White board: £20

I spent around £300 in the end, but this was on all the extra's like achrilic paints for the art, other nice touches like the dice bag hooks where only a few pounds.


Its a dream to play on, as our DM will tell you when he has seen that i have posted 

The time it took me to construck:
table was 1 night with a friend
paint 1 night (to allow it to dry)
Black border and grid 1 night
Perspex 1 night
Art i did in a few sittings
Other bits and pieces i did a my own leasure

Many thanks for the welcome


----------



## Ethalias (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome Jade, and a lovely setup you have.  I hope one day to fulfil the full cliché and have a basement to game in!

I have the smallest of the Chessex mats.  It's the only mat I've ever owned (I'm quite new), and although it's the only one that will fir on my rather small table, if you have the space i recommend at least the next one up, especially if you're playing 4E which tends towards larger encounter areas generally speaking. The super-duper one would be luxury, if excessive more most uses.

Everyone seems to love Tact-tiles. They're at a premium these days it seems.  Not too off-topic i hope, but what is it about them that's so desirable?


----------



## jodyjohnson (Nov 25, 2008)

42" x 56" projected.


----------



## Mark Hope (Nov 26, 2008)

Jade77 said:


> Its a dream to play on, as our DM will tell you when he has seen that i have posted




Meh.  's alright.




(j/k - it's fantastic.  Makes a huge difference to the ease of running games!)


----------



## Frost (Nov 26, 2008)

Jade... excellent table!  One of these days I hope to build something like that.  I have managed to piece a decent one together.  A great way to get a huge combat grid cheap is to buy tile board (aka shower board) at Home Depot (~$11.00 for a 4 ft. x 8 ft. piece).   I bought a piece, chopped off a foot so it fit my folding tables and scored the grid onto it (if you use markers to make the grid, even "permanent" ones, they'll come off or smudge).
Upgraded Battle Map 1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Close up of the scoring...


----------



## Jade77 (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice one looks good 

I just got a bit lucky when we moved into the new house, we had a spare room and a basement, so my misses said i could use the spare room for the d&d room lol, not thinking about the basement then 
But the better idea was to use the basement


----------

